# Mac Converts



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

How many people have you converted to the mac so far?


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

So far one at school, but Me, my friends, and some teachers are going to try to convince the school, which is all PCs, to buy at least a few Macs.


----------



## ddma (Apr 2, 2002)

I have converted a friend to buy the iBook 500 and a friend to buy iMac and a friend to buy PowerMac and a friend to buy iMac again.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

I've convinced some friends to get lcd iMacs and ice books.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 3, 2002)

I convinced two of my friends to buy iBooks last year, and another bought a rev.a iBook, and then it died. He got mad at it, and bought a PC 
His PC's broken so he's been forced to go back to his mom's G4 from the university, and he doesn't really mind though


----------



## Dak RIT (Apr 3, 2002)

6  - Relatives (4 iMacs, 1 iBook, 1 PowerMac)
18 - Friends (5 iBooks, 1 TiBook, 4 PowerMacs, 8 iMacs)
31 - People I don't even know (mostly iBooks or iMacs)
1  - Company (was even hired as a consultant... 160 Dells became iMacs, IIS became FreeBSD).
1  - School (36 iBooks, 3 PowerBooks, 6 PowerMacs, 72 iMacs).

Totals:
265 iMacs
52 iBooks
11 PowerMacs
4 PowerBooks

Total = 332

When do I get my commission? 

Cheers,
Dak (CONVERT OR DIE!)


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

JEESUS!!!


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

Woah!!

Thats a lot!

Good job


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

God, your like the apple savior, steve should give you an award.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

> God, your like the apple savior, steve should give you an award



I wouldn't go that far, it's great for one person, but 332 is barely a dent in the millions of PC users.

Sorry, I don't mean to diminish your achievement, but its far from saving apple


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

For one person THATS A LOT.


----------



## Dak RIT (Apr 3, 2002)

(edited above because I accidentally said "TiBook" instead of "PowerBook" for the school... at the time the TiBook didn't exist ).

I think the important part about converting someone is the almost viral effect it can have.  It's cumulative when you get someone to try a Mac and they really like it, then they tell someone else... etc.  Apple's best sales I think still come from word of mouth (which is one of the major reasons I support the Apple Stores).

The company I got to switch was owned by a college friend of mine... we got into a conversation about computers (actually happened only a few months ago in January) and I told him I could save him money.  I drew up a plan and 2 weeks later he hired me for 2 months as a consultant during which I upgraded his computers to iMacs (they were going to upgrade anyway), fired a number of incompetent people claiming to be "LAN Techs", put FreeBSD on his servers (they're still Dells, no need to upgrade the hardware), and personally interviewed and hired some admins I felt were considerably more capable than the ones that were downsized.  The network still hasn't had any down time at all, and the number of problems reported to IT is down 90% (which is quite good considering a number of the employees requested training on MacOS X and said they were uncomfortable trying it).  Oh, and the IT department is 1/3 the size it used to be (there were I believe 30 people in it... it's now run by 8 people... the savings there have been huge).  Bah, I'm on a tangent, sorry.  I still keep in touch with him of course (he paid me $30,000 for 2 months of work I volunteered to do for free, so I love the guy ;p).  He told me recently he's noticed a lot of employees have been taking their work home on their own iBooks and TiBooks.  He doesn't remember anyone having a Mac laptop before the change.  Oh, he has a TiBook now too, and an iMac for his kitchen (don't ask) 

Cheers,
Dak


----------



## Koelling (Apr 3, 2002)

You da Man Dak!

I've gotten 3 and more will be coming I'm sure 

I like how we have a nice gaussian bell curve going  no wait, I don't like that at all because it means my experimental physics class is rotting my brain.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 11, 2008)

Bringing back old threads... Yes, i know this exist in Bob's Place.

7 MacBook
3 MBPro
2 iMac (2008)
4 Xserve
12 iPods ( 8 gifts)
2 Shuffles
2 iPhone ( 1 gift)


----------



## aicul (Mar 11, 2008)

I got told off by a convert of mine, apparently I did not convert him quickly enough !!!

Upside down world!


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 11, 2008)

I would say about 5-8 in the past few years.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 12, 2008)

Only one. However he's delighted with his iMac. His only complaint was that he hadn't listened to me earlier.

My father's PC died last week. For some time now I have dropped subtle (and perhaps not so subtle) hints to buy a Mac if his computer ever needed changing. Of course he went ahead and bought another Dell. When I expressed my disappointment he said "Macs will eventually be bought out by Microsoft so why change?". 

OK he has ANS (Apple Neurosis Syndrome), but I've heard this so called 'fact' from quite a few people now.


----------



## Qion (Mar 12, 2008)

rhisiart said:


> Only one. However he's delighted with his iMac. His only complaint was that he hadn't listened to me earlier.
> 
> My father's PC died last week. For some time now I have dropped subtle (and perhaps not so subtle) hints to buy a Mac if his computer ever needed changing. Of course he went ahead and bought another Dell. When I expressed my disappointment he said "Macs will eventually be bought out by Microsoft so why change?".
> 
> OK he has ADD (Apple Aversion Syndrome), but I've heard this so called 'fact' from quite a few people now.



Same thing happened with my manager's wife. I dropped subtle -and increasingly less subtle- hints towards buying a MacBook, and she went and bought a Dell anyway. "They're the best computer at Best Buy!" 

Definitely ANS. 

(And for personal reasons, I hate Dell more than any other PC vendor.)


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 12, 2008)

I converted two coworkers and one of them was the head server tech. I also got another coworker who first got an iPhone. The funny thing is I never really pushed Macs very hard on them. I really never brought it up unless someone asked about my computer experiences. They even had me bring in my Mac Book Pro. After they found out about duel booting they made their minds up. Today all they ask is about software recommendations.


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 15, 2008)

I've converted about 25 people some family members like my sister and friends, I started people going crazy about the mac with the 1400 for some reason but they still love the imac G5 more.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 16, 2008)

6 Friends 
I kinda regret it. They're always like 'Haha! Your macs old! then saying about PowerPC e.t.c' But the thing is. I'm the one they all come crying to if they have a problem. I'm the mac guru 

Tried to convert the school. In our ICT class the words 'Mac','Apple','Macintosh are all banned. We get a detention if we say them!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 16, 2008)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:


> 6 Friends
> I kinda regret it. They're always like 'Haha! Your macs old! then saying about PowerPC e.t.c' But the thing is. I'm the one they all come crying to if they have a problem. I'm the mac guru



Get a summer job and get a new Black MacBook. you will not regret it.

Mac guru? So guru tell us how to spec a Mac out for the NSA. I'll give you clue it's out hidden on the net.



> Tried to convert the school. In our ICT class the words 'Mac','Apple','Macintosh are all banned. We get a detention if we say them!



Go to a new and better school. Also show the school this photo and article.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm in my last year of school. I cant just leave! Doesn't bother me. Going to college soon. Mac Pro's!!!!


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 16, 2008)

I can't get a job. Im 15. Plus. I run my own business at the moment. That is my job.
And all money I get isn't going towards a computer. My Mac's are fine. It's how you use them. I dont see any of them running a online business??


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 16, 2008)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:


> I can't get a job. Im 15. Plus. I run my own business at the moment. That is my job.
> And all money I get isn't going towards a computer. My Mac's are fine. It's how you use them. I dont see any of them running a online business??



I was working for the State I when I was 16 digging graves . So top that one!


----------



## Qion (Mar 16, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> I was working for the State I when I was 16 digging graves . So top that one!



I've held the title of "Art Director" since 16? No... "Grave Digger" is way cooler.


----------



## arninetyes (Mar 16, 2008)

I notice this thread began in 2001.  Prior to that time, I thought Macs were much better made, but PCs did what I needed and were much more affordable.

Since that time, much has changed.  I've made the switch because Macs have only gotten better (for my uses) and PCs have continued to get worse (more viruses, more spyware, more bloat, less compatibility).

1) I've lived with a Pismo since '04.  Didn't like OS 9, so I switched it to OS X.  Having the terminal available for me (I've spent a bit of time with Linux) was comforting, especially as I used to be able to fix MANY Windoughs problems by digging into the command line interface - and XP has lost command line power just as Mac has gained it.  And, of course, Vista really sux.

2) I've managed to reduce my need to use Windoughs, as almost everything I need to do can now be done on my Powerbook (either my G4 or my trusty old Pismo).

3) Now that Mac uses Intel processors, I can run Parallels, use Windoughs when I have to, and finally, FINALLY get rid of my last remaining PC.
Hurrah!

I still haven't decided about my next Mac, though - either an iMac 20 or a 15-inch Mac Book Pro.


----------

